# Size of heating element for hot smoker



## steeltoast (Feb 16, 2017)

I am building a 14-inch x 14-inch by 36-inch (4cuft) smoker out of cedar. i would like to hot smoke in it, but i am unsure what size heating element i should get. This is my first build and boy is it ugly, but that is the point to this one. It was built from scrap cedar taking up space in my garage and it's my first go at smoking. If i get addicted, i will probably build a nicer one that is a little bigger.

*EDIT*

After research a 1500w element would work just fine. Now i gotta find one...













16640547_10154250128380976_1945000751994709132_n.j



__ steeltoast
__ Feb 16, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Feb 16, 2017)

Something like this....  maybe with an Auber controller would make an awesome controller...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 16, 2017)

If they are still available the 1500 watt brinkman replacement elements are great. Couples with an auberns plug n play 1800 watt PID you'd have a great set up.


----------



## tfire (Feb 18, 2017)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect....pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=river+country

That's the one I used. Had to use 2 in mine but mines a bit larger.


----------

